# Horse Progress Days



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Anyone interested in low-tech farm equipment or horse farming should try to go to Horse Progress Days next June 2012. It is held in a different place each year. For 2012 it will be in Michigan. $10/admission.

People from around the WORLD go to this event! It covers loads of horse farming and low-tech farming methods. Lots of info on growing food and real life, hands on info. There are lots of opportunities to meet people who grow their own food.

Horse Progress Days


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Horse Progress Days are loads of fun ... with a ton of info to be had.


----------

